# Facebook Like Button????



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok so this morning I noticed something new ... a Facebook like button on certain posts ..  why do we have this?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 30, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2013)

No idea folks...been wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't like it.  

Who know where our stuff will end up


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 30, 2013)

The entire FB thing has worn off for me! My sister uses my FB account now to play games. I never even use it anymore.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't like them either. Me and FB do not get along. I've no doubt the recent trojans I've had to erradicate from my work computer got in through customers' emails disguised as a FB thing... come friend me or something...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2013)

I suspect it's part of a recent vBulletin software upgrade. I noticed the same thing not long ago on another forum I frequent.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

But, why is it only on some posts? I wonder what happens when you do click it. Does it just say, on FB, that you liked a post on DC? Does it post the post to your FB wall? oes it show here, that you liked it on FB?

Oh heck, I'm going to try it. I'll "like" MrsLMB's post and see. It's the only one I have seen with the button.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, this is what happens. After I clicked "Like", it put a button to comment.

Here's a screenshot from my FB "wall".


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't see any like buttons, MrsLMB, either.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Okay, this is what happens. After I clicked "Like", it put a button to comment.
> 
> Here's a screenshot from my FB "wall".


 
LOL  well folks .. I am NOT your wine expert on the internet  

I'm thinking it's putting it on the first post in a thread.

Guess it's another form of advertising but shouldn't we have the option of including it or not?

Is there a way for the admins to opt out of having that thing show up?


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I don't see any like buttons, MrsLMB, either.


 
It's after whatever the first poster in a thread has said.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2013)

It's on new OP posts starting yesterday, I think.  Only the first post.  It doesn't show up on the iPad app.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think it's a big deal. You don't have to click it. If you click it by mistake, you can click cancel in the window that pops up. Bottom line: If you don't like it, don't use it. I think it's a cool way to share a post from here with my FB friends and it puts a link to DC on FB. Heck, I already "like" DC on FB.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't like it. Noticed it showed up on a post that I had started yesterday.
Who cares if someone likes it or not. It was a question. Not a recipe.

Everywhere you go Fake book is around. Never thought that trashy place would ever show up here. I don't appreciate how it's managed yet again tried to be shoved down someones throat. You will like us or else.. It's a rude intrusion. I'm one of those people that aren't sheep. Prefer to have the option to opt out of the whole thing. Don't see any benefit of having it around here.
We already have a star rating system.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I don't think it's a big deal. You don't have to click it. If you click it by mistake, you can click cancel in the window that pops up. Bottom line: If you don't like it, don't use it. I think it's a cool way to share a post from here with my FB friends and it puts a link to DC on FB. Heck, I already "like" DC on FB.


 
I would just as soon any of your FB friends come here to read something I may have said in a thread. If they aren't already here, too bad. Even though this is a public (sort of) forum, I'm feeling exposed having something I wrote here show up on another forum.
I also find it odd that a cooking forum that won't allow a new member to post a link to youtube of them cooking a recipe would allow a sideways hookup of sorts with FB, which does not have anything to do with cooking.
What's next, ChristianMingle.com?


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok .. well let me say this.

I "liked" this thread. Logged out of here. Went to facebook .. and it let me read the entire thread on here without being logged in here.

I have to agree with Pac and Munky.

This facebook intrusion is so out of hand anymore.

For those who love Facebook I have no problem with that. I do use it but only as a cheap means of communication with family that is all over this country.

I just don't care for the fact that anyone can read an entire thread here without being logged in. Not that I have anything to hide .. it's just wrong.

We are being forced to give them anything.

The whole reason I started this thread was because when I came in this morning I noticed that like button on another thread.

It really made me uncomfortable to see it here on DC. Then I saw it on another thread .. and another.

Then I freaked .. I had just started a thread a day or so ago asking everyone to post pictures of their kids, grands etc .. The Big Brag Book. And I had posted pics of the young ones in our family.

So I went there and sure enough .. there was that facebook like button.

Well I do NOT want those children's pictures out there for any freak on Facebook to get hold of.

Yeah .. I know .. if you post it on the internet yada yada yada .. but this is different.

Someone might innocently click like because they like a thread .. then wham .. it's all out there for the taking.

On Facebook things spread faster than a wildfire.

Many thanks to PF for deleting that entire thread for me.

No thanks .. if this can't be removed then fine .. at least I understand that.

But I won't be starting any new threads and any replies - after this of course - will be of no value for anyone of Facebook to steal.

Sorry for the rant and ramble but the more I think about how Facebook is weaseling it's way into our lives the more upset I get.

Thanks for listening and I hope I've not hurt anyone's feelings .. love ya all .. you are great people !!


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

I just want to clear up a couple of things on this.  Yes, if someone likes this thread on Facebook, Facebook users can click the link and read this thread, just like they can when they find this thread on Google, Yahoo, etc..  It only shows on _public_ threads.  It does not give anyone any access they already don't have and does not add any features that were not already there.  It does not make any information available that wasn't already available.  The same exact people can view the same exact data as before. It does not reveal personal information of those who post.  

Second, you can disable this in your user CP under edit options.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

I gotta ask...If it's just like clicking on a thread found on Google, Yahoo etc, and if doesn't give access that they don't already have, and doesn't add any features that were not already there and if the same exact people can view the same exact data as before.....then what is the point of having the Facebook "Like" button?


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

Hoot said:


> I gotta ask...If it's just like clicking on a thread found on Google, Yahoo etc, and if doesn't give access that they don't already have, and doesn't add any features that were not already there and if the same exact people can view the same exact data as before.....then what is the point of having the Facebook "Like" button?



That is a good question.  I am not sure how familiar you are with Facebook, so I will just assume you have no experience with it and explain.  When someone likes something, it is akin to them saying to their friends/family "Hey, I like this.".  Their friends and family will see that on their Facebook page.  They may click the link to see more about what it is their friend likes.  That of course drives more traffic here and (hopefully) increases traffic and participation over the long term.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

I am somewhat familiar with Facebook but don't have much use for it. I was just wonderin'. Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Hoot said:


> I gotta ask...If it's just like clicking on a thread found on Google, Yahoo etc, and if doesn't give access that they don't already have, and doesn't add any features that were not already there and if the same exact people can view the same exact data as before.....then what is the point of having the Facebook "Like" button?


If I think a thread is worth sharing with my friends on FB, this is a very easy way to do it.

Of course, I could just copy the link from here and post that on FB, but then I have to have an open FB page.

I don't think it's a big deal, one way or the other.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2013)

Tech Admin said:


> Second, you can disable this in your user CP under edit options.



Yes, thank you.  Good to have options!

Ah, found it.  Scroll down to the bottom, there's a place to check "Disable Facebook Features."


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2013)

To be clear, if I disable FB functions in my options, does that just prevent me from liking a thread, but all my posts still are part of the thread?  If that's the case, what's the point?  I can just not do it on my own.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> To be clear, if I disable FB functions in my options, does that just prevent me from liking a thread, but all my posts still are part of the thread?  If that's the case, what's the point?  I can just not do it on my own.




You won't have to see the "Like" button.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank the gods there is a remove option since I don't use FB at all. Kind of cheesy to have to remove it Vs opting it in, but gotta make that $$ from Google Ads I suppose.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2013)

Zereh said:


> ... gotta make that $$ from Google Ads I suppose.



Ads are what keeps this site going.  Without them there's no DC.  

More people become aware of DC, as a result, more people join DC.  With a higher membership, ads get DC more money.  More money makes DC's owner happy to have DC.  We have a place to hand out.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 30, 2013)

People are what keeps DC going. Without us this place wouldn't be.
Money is just a second thought. Remember all those Mustard ads? They didn't last long before we revolted against them.

It would have been a courteous move on the owners part to inform "US" that the Fake Book option was going to be introduced and how to opt out of it if "WE" decided to do so. A sticky in the announcement section would have been nice.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Disabling the facebook thing only allows you and those who disable it to not see the button.  It is still there.

I just went into my user cp and changed everything over to only registered members can see my anything.

Without doing that I was able to see all kinds of stuff about people who post in threads without being logged in.

Maybe I'm just a bit too worried these days and over cautious .. so for me that is the way to go.

I really appreciate all the activity this thread has had .. just shows how involved we all are in this forum ... and that's a good thing !!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I'm thinking it's putting it on the first post in a thread.



Yes, it is Mrs L...everytime someone starts a new thread, it whacks it on


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, thank you.  Good to have options!
> 
> Ah, found it.  Scroll down to the bottom, there's a place to check "Disable Facebook Features."



Thank you, will do that now


----------



## jennyema (Mar 30, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Then I freaked .. I had just started a thread a day or so ago asking everyone to post pictures of their kids, grands etc .. The Big Brag Book. And I had posted pics of the young ones in our family.
> 
> So I went there and sure enough .. there was that facebook like button.
> 
> Well I do NOT want those children's pictures out there for any freak on Facebook to get hold of.



Once you post anything on a public site like these it's out there for any crazy to get ahold of.  You can't assume that DC is a safe place to post personal information.  You can't assume that all the members here are without malice or ill will.

And despite the fact that the thread was taken down, it's still out there.


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Disabling the facebook thing only allows you and those who disable it to not see the button.  It is still there.
> 
> I just went into my user cp and changed everything over to only registered members can see my anything.



What setting is this?  There is no setting that makes your posts private, there never has been.  

Again, I must reiterate: there is NO new change in privacy.  All the past and current posts on this forum were subject to being posted on facebook by any guest or member who can view them.  That has not changed at all.  I would like someone who believes differently to demonstrate how that has changed please?


MrsLMB said:


> Without doing that I was able to see all kinds of stuff about people who post in threads without being logged in.



And that was the case before this was added.  This is not new.  Nothing you post here in the public forums are hidden from guest users and it never has been.



MrsLMB said:


> Maybe I'm just a bit too worried these days and over cautious .. so for me that is the way to go.



When you turn off the option in the user cp, you no longer see the FB button or the share option, which is exactly how things were before.  Everyone else still has the same ability to share a thread on Facebook just like they always have.

Someone liking a thread you start does not affect you at all.  It does not reveal any information about you or yours that wasn't already being revealed before today.  It does not post it to a grand Facebook page where the entire world can view it, it shares it with peoples friends who are already viewing the site.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2013)

Everyone worries about the scoundrels, thieves and perverts that are ever present on the internet.  I'm constantly amazed at the personal information some people post on FB.  This is why you don't know my name, where I live and why I refer to SO rather than give you her name.

Tech. Admin. is right that there have been no changes to what people could or could not see.  The FB icons just brought t to our attention.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Once you post anything on a public site like these it's out there for any crazy to get ahold of. You can't assume that DC is a safe place to post personal information. You can't assume that all the members here are without malice or ill will.
> 
> And despite the fact that the thread was taken down, it's still out there.


 
Understood Jenny ... anything posted is fair game for anyone who wants to root it out.  My concern was about opening us up for more.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 30, 2013)

If you use the security settings on FB you control who sees what.


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

I am testing a modification to this that will not put the FB like button on any thread you started if you have it disabled in the user cp, for everyone.  This of course will not stop people from sharing your thread, it just won't encourage them to do so.  

I can't say 100% if this will be rolled out or not because I have not tested the impact is has on load, nor tested it with the team.  Working on it.  

I would like to say that I think there are some misconceptions of what happens to your threads when you post them on a public forum.  They are there for the world to see, that includes Google, Facebook, FBI, China, etc..  This is not, nor has it ever been, a private forum.  People shared DC threads all the time on FB before the like button was added:

https://www.google.com/search?q=discusscooking.com+site:facebook.com

And that is just the public sharing.

This is a net positive for the site.  More people visiting the site equates to more people that "keep DC going."


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Tech Admin said:


> What setting is this? There is no setting that makes your posts private, there never has been.


 
Didn't mean to imply my posts were private .. just all the other info like contact info, profile picture etc .. the stuff in our user cp under profile privacy.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 30, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Everyone worries about the scoundrels, thieves and perverts that are ever present on the internet. I'm constantly amazed at the personal information some people post on FB. This is why you don't know my name, where I live and why I refer to SO rather than give you her name.
> 
> Tech. Admin. is right that there have been no changes to what people could or could not see. The FB icons just brought t to our attention.


 
This is true, but when people find a corner of the Internet to hang out they tend to get a bit chummier. They post with the understanding that the only ones to see it are either already there, or doing a search. Having a Like button on a thread here that is linked with FB is like giving your address to a mass mailer. It puts your posts into one of the biggest spammers hands with one click. I'd just as soon they have to work to get my info. It's bad enough having mods know your IP addy who divulge no information of their own. JMO


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

We dont put photos of ourselves online for security reasons


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Having a Like button on a thread here that is linked with FB is like giving your address to a mass mailer.



How does someone get your address by having a like button on a thread?  



pacanis said:


> It puts your posts into one of the biggest spammers hands with one click. I'd just as soon they have to work to get my info. It's bad enough having mods know your IP addy who divulge no information of their own. JMO



How does it give any spammer any information on you if someone likes your post?

This feature does not reveal to anyone on facebook who posted what.  It displays the thread which has your username and profile, which is already public record, but does not tell the world that Joe Schmoe AKA <Some_Username> from Biloxi Mississippi posted this.  If you thought your username and public profile were some kind of secret, you were wrong.  It never has been.

When you like something on facebook, only you and your friends see that.  Unless you are friends with a bunch of spammers, I don't see how you can say this.


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is the best way I can illustrate this on a Saturday where I am caffeined out and hungry for dinner.  Before this feature, all of these services could view your thread:



After this feature:



EDIT: updated the after graph..


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2013)

Those DC members who also frequent DC on FB reveal their real names.  Easier to make a connection.  Which is why I stay off the FB DC page.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2013)

I have never used my real name or specific (just general stuff) info anywhere on the internet. So going to FB and posting is no problem for me.

They can only know what you reveal.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 30, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *pacanis* 

 
_Having a Like button on a thread here that is linked with FB is like giving your address to a mass mailer._

How does someone get your address by having a like button on a thread? 

That was an analogy 

If I post a comment or a picture HERE, that should not give instant access to people on FB to that comment or picture if a FB user decides to Like the thread.
I do those things with full understanding that the information I post is public... insofar as THIS website is concerned, not this website linking my posts to another website.

The analogy is a person giving information to one entity without wanting another to have access to that information without at least a little work.



Quote:
Originally Posted by *pacanis* 

 
_It puts your posts into one of the biggest spammers hands with one click. I'd just as soon they have to work to get my info. It's bad enough having mods know your IP addy who divulge no information of their own. JMO _

How does it give any spammer any information on you if someone likes your post?

See above. 
Believe it or not, not everyone likes Facebook. Not everyone wants access to what they post on one site so readily availlable to a site like FB. One might say that even falls under this forums copyright laws. Lord knows they've been brought up enough.
If a member here so wants to share a thread with their multitude of friends on FB, let them go through a little work to do so. An "instant share" negates the "coziness" of this forum.

This feature does not reveal to anyone on facebook who posted what. It displays the thread which has your username and profile, which is already public record, but does not tell the world that Joe Schmoe AKA <Some_Username> from Biloxi Mississippi posted this. If you thought your username and public profile were some kind of secret, you were wrong. It never has been.

When you like something on facebook, only you and your friends see that. Unless you are friends with a bunch of spammers, I don't see how you can say this.

It's easy, I don't do Facebook. Along with a few other members as well. I don't like anything to do with FB, as I alluded to in a previous post. Go up top and read it.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2013)

Well said Pac. I'm another who wants nothing to do with Facebook and never have from the start. It beats me why that's so hard for anyone to understand.


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

pacanis said:


> If I post a comment or a picture HERE, that should not give instant access to people on FB to that comment or picture if a FB user decides to Like the thread.[/COLOR]
> I do those things with full understanding that the information I post is public... insofar as THIS website is concerned, not this website linking my posts to another website.
> 
> 
> The analogy is a person giving information to one entity without wanting another to have access to that information without at least a little work.



If you post a comment or picture here, it gives instant access to EVERYONE on the internet.  Whether a facebook user likes it or not really doesn't matter does it?  Your analogy is broken because what you post here is public to everyone, facebook user or not.   A better analogy would be that you are giving a speech in a public area and then demanding nobody talk about it.



pacanis said:


> Believe it or not, not everyone likes Facebook. Not everyone wants access to what they post on one site so readily availlable to a site like FB. One might say that even falls under this forums copyright laws. Lord knows they've been brought up enough.
> If a member here so wants to share a thread with their multitude of friends on FB, let them go through a little work to do so. An "instant share" negates the "coziness" of this forum.


 
Believe it or not, not everyone dislikes facebook.  Nobody has to use it.  You can disable it in your user cp.  There you go, no facebook usage for you.  Frankly I don't understand how it concerns you after that.  The same information is being posted with the same visibility as it was before, we are just making it easier for people who DO use facebook to share.  We are not forcing anyone to share anything they were not before.  

If this was copyright violation, then Google is nothing but one large violation of copyright law.

If a member wants to share a thread on facebook, I don't understand why you feel the need to hinder that.  It does not affect you in any way.



pacanis said:


> It's easy, I don't do Facebook. Along with a few other members as well. I don't like anything to do with FB, as I alluded to in a previous post. Go up top and read it.



Then it is easy still: don't use facebook.  Problem solved.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

We have all seen, (if you take the time to look) that sometimes Google is a better search engine than the one here at D.C., when looking for an obscure or older thread. The thing to remember, for good or ill, is that anytime you put something on the internet, anywhere, it can be found by anyone who takes the time to find it. It is just a fact of life. I understand that some folks are concerned about Facebook but the fact is that anything posted can be found, even if Facebook didn't exist.


----------



## Tech Admin (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW, I have finished testing the modification.  If you disable facebook in your user CP, it will not show the FB like button to anyone viewing a thread _you STARTED_.  Please note, the site does use a cache for guests, so if you are testing this by turning the setting on, then off, you will not see it take effect right away.  

If you already have it disabled, please view your current threads AS A GUEST and you will see the FB like button is not there.

Hopefully this will take care of anyone's concerns.

I do want to stress this fact though: even though you have disabled the FB like button from showing on your threads, all a person has to do is paste the link to your thread in their FB page and it is shared.  There is nothing we can do about that and still maintain a public forum.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 30, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in and explain a couple things.

1) I am sorry we didn't give you all a better heads up and explain this before it went live. It's just a beta feature we are testing to see how it works. Tech Admin (Jeff) was working on this last week and was excited to roll it out to get some real world usage to make sure it's working properly. In hindsight we should have not rushed things, put together a proper announcement.

2) Attached you will see some stats regarding the traffic to our community. Unfortunately it's becoming increasingly difficult to rank well in the search engines with all the highly funded recipe sites out ranking us. We used to rank very high but we now end up behind the big guys. It's natural to have an ebb and flow with forums but you have to have a source of traffic to bring visitors by, hope they register so we can replace members who might fade away for what ever reason.

Since our organic search traffic has slowed down, we are trying to find ways to reach other like minded people (assuming our members have nice friends, lol). When someone likes a recipe or discussion on DC it will then show on their Facebook wall and the hope is that their friends will see that and come see what DC is all about.

Getting likes also helps in other ways. The search engines are now using social media "mentions" as ways to determine what websites/webpages are worthy. So if people are "liking" our recipes and discussions that helps the search engines understand our site is a site that people enjoy and that helps you rank higher.

"Liking" on Facebook is just one of a few ways to use Social Media to help DC remain part of the internet ecosystem. Our plan was to also find a way to Google+ and Tweet about recipes or discussions. The latter two are not as popular because less people use Google+ and Twitter but they are more valuable from a trust standpoint with the search engines. The reason is that Facebook fights with Google and does not share their like data but Google can access Twitter mentions and obviously their Google+ mentions.

As Jeff (Tech Admin) mentioned, this feature does nothing more then make it easy for someone to tell their friends about a recipe they like or a discussion they read.  All the discussions are already 100% public so this does not add change any privacy issues.  It's one of those things where if you participate on Facebook, great, help us get the word about the amazing recipes and discussions going on here at DC.  If your not a fan of Facebook, no worries, you can disable it and continue with business as usual.

I am very sorry for the way we rolled this out, we'll make sure to more properly explain things in the future.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Andy R. I, for one, am looking forward to a button for Google+.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Andy


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you guys use YouTube? Visit I Can Haz Cheezburger? How about Flickr? They, and loads of other sites, have FB like buttons.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 30, 2013)

Many thanks to Jeff and Andy R for letting this discussion happen and for trying to keep DC on the map !

There is a lot of hard work that goes on behind the scenes and we do appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the explanations , makes perfect sense .


----------



## vitauta (Mar 31, 2013)

m.z., can i like you from here in my room, and witness your maelstrom from a distant place


----------



## pacanis (Mar 31, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Well said Pac. I'm another who wants nothing to do with Facebook and never have from the start. It beats me why that's so hard for anyone to understand.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks to all for the information.  Due to being "found" several times through FB by a stalker, I was able finally to get my account deleted.  Hence, I get upset everytime I see anything FB.

I've disabled the link so I don't get upset every time I see it.


----------

